# How many teats should a boer goat have?



## Redhead (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello this is my first post and I am kinda a newbie to goats.
I was wondering how many teats is best in boer goats.
I thought 1x1 was good but this guy my father in law bought from last week
said 2x2 is best if they all work.I would appreciate yalls input.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to TGS!!  Great to have you!

Here is a link to the American Boer Goat Association teat chart which will show you what is legal and what is a disqualification, or undesirable teat structure. Our does have mostly 1/1 but we alsa have a few 2/2 and 2/1.

http://www.abga.org/teat-structure.php


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

1x1 is ideal, or 2x2 if they all work. I don't know if you can show the ones with 2x2, but it is nice with multiples.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally prefer the 2:2 because of more room at the table and yes, they are showable!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree with Nancy! 2x2 well seperated teats are most desirable for me. More room at the table for multiples!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

I also like 2 x 2 as long as they are well separated and all work. Definitely helps with multiples


----------

